# An Intro



## MorningstarAcres (Jul 13, 2009)

My apologies for not posting this intro sooner...

My husband and I are hobby farmers on 40 acres in Ontario Canada. We currently have 5 horses of our own, and just completed an 8-stall stable, so we'll be taking on borders soon. Our plans include a little bit of expansion into beef cattle (just enough for us and family to eat), chickens, sheep and pigs (maybe lol). We have two kids currently (always room for more!







) and a Great Pyr named Clancy, who is the biggest baby ever.

We harvest our own hay, and our neighbour's 30 acres, and hope to buy up more land around us to prevent developers from ruining our great area.

Nice to be here!


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Good to meet you! See that you posted at least one other thread and created a lot of traffic and information exchange. Hope that we can collectively assist you your travels through the hobby phase to the, what am I doing this for to, lets see if we can make this pay! It sort of goes like that even if we do not intend it to

Hope to see you around and follow your families exploits!

Take care Canuck to Canuck


----------

